# Schreibtisch



## MR.Chaos (8. Januar 2014)

Ich benötige Hilfe von kreativen Usern.
Ich als nicht kreativ beziehe eine Wohnung. Dies ist nicht das Problem sonder:
mein zukünftiger Schreibtisch 
Ich habe eine 2,50m lange 70cm breite 70cm hohe Tischplatte die ich verwenden will 
und jetzt kommt ihr ins Spiel. 
ich möchte einen "ausgefallenen" Schreibtisch, etwas was nicht jeder hat und wo ich mich bei längeren nerd nächten wwohl fühlen kann 
Es mössen 2PCs auf dem Tisch stehen 4x22" Monitore und maus Tastatur etc  da der Schreibtisch für mich und meine Frau ist.
Das Bild der Position werde ich heute abend zur verfügung stellen.
wenn ihr Bilder für kreatives denken braucht bin ich gerne bereit euch welche zur verfügung zu stellen.

Ich lasse mich schonmal überraschen
LG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wievieluhr (8. Januar 2014)

Ich versteh nicht genau was du willst?
willst du dich Wohlfühlen da verpass dem ding schöne Unterwäsche.... is ja immerhin deine Frau XD
kp fräs irgwelche leiterbahnen rein, leds reinhängen Plexiglas drauf !?

gehts um Deko?


----------



## MR.Chaos (8. Januar 2014)

mit fräsen habe ich auch schon gedacht aber n problem: 1 es geht nicht um meine bessere hälfte 2 es ist eine Arbeitsplatte aus der Küche mit fast 4cm dicke 3 das werkzeug ist nicht so vorhanden xD


----------



## wievieluhr (8. Januar 2014)

mhhh einfach Passive beleuchtung unten Drunter.....
ich hoffe das ding steht nicht auf malerböcken?


----------



## MR.Chaos (8. Januar 2014)

nein 5 tischbeine mit 70cm höhe sind drunter
ich mache heute abend n bild evtl klärt sich dann einiges


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Januar 2014)

Leg ein paar Bierdeckel unter den einen Fuß, bis der Tisch wackelt. Das hat nicht jeder, eher gesagt niemand.

Ne Spaß beseite, erstmal nen paar Bilder wären nicht schlecht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2014)

Genau ein Bild von der Tischplatte wäre nicht schlecht wegen der Oberfläche. Man könnte zwar ein paar Plexiglasplatten einarbeiten die als Ablage für zb alte Hardware dienen und beleuchtet werden. Setzt aber wieder fräsen und sägen voraus.


----------



## MR.Chaos (9. Januar 2014)

**Update* Bilder sind da*


----------



## T-Drive (9. Januar 2014)

Ist doch ein schöner Tisch. Eine zweite Ebene, grad so breit wie die Monitorsockel, so 10 - 15 cm hoch, auch mit so Metallbeinen (gibts im Baumarkt) schafft Platz und sieht nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## MR.Chaos (16. Januar 2014)

sonst keiner mehr ne idee???


----------



## X2theZ (17. Januar 2014)

mal zu deinem anliegen:
viel kann man an einer tischplatte selbst ja nicht kreativ sein, oder?
wie schon vorgeschlagen: tischplatte selbst verzieren - wie auch immer; oder krepp-papier um die tischbeine? 
viel "verschönerungs-spielraum" am tisch selbst gibts da ja nicht.
am besten arbeitets du wirklich mit deko; wände verschöneren (poster, kreative wandmalerei, sideboards etc) und indirekter beleuchtung.

wobei indirekte beleuchtung meistens den schönsten/besten style-up-effect hat.

ich hab bei mir zb. indirekte beleuchtung mit funktionalität verbunden.
dazu zuerst eine frage: wie siehts eigentlich mit der stabilität des tisches aus?
ein stabiler tisch ist bei mir das A und O.
mein schreibtisch war ein eigenbau: 220cm lange, 80cm tiefe und 4cm dicke platte vom fachmarkt - furniert nach meinem geschmack.
+ 4 tischbeine ausm baumarkt. das teil war freistehend doch etwas instabil.
du hast zwar 5 beine, aber umso länger, umso instabiler wird das teil.
daher hab ich vom baumarkt ein 1,50 m langes vierkant-holz (5x5 cm) gekauft.
diese latte hab ich mit 8 fetten schrauben inkl. dübeln an die wand - genau auf höhe der unterkante der tischplatte - geschraubt.
und den tisch hab ich dann mit dieser latte mit 6 starken winkeln verschraubt.
jetzt steht das teil wie ein bock und man kann auch noch so fest an dem tisch rütteln - der monitor wackelt keinen milimeter 

jetzt komm ich noch zum clou mit funktionalität & indirekte beleuchtung.
ich hab den tisch nicht komplett an die wand geschoben, sondern zur wand ca. 2 cm platz gelassen.
das verhindert ja die bombenfeste verschraubung mit der tischplatte nicht.
ein zusätzliches plus an funktionalität biete dieser spalt auch, indem er mir jetzt als kabelkanal für monitor-kabel, maus- und
tastatur-kabel dient. also hab ich diese kabel in den spalt gelegt und DARAUF eine 2 m lange LED-leiste (die man auch in verschiedenen farben leuchten lassen kann ). 
das erzeugt dann eine perfekte indirekte beleuchtung, weil nur die wand hinterm monitor nach oben hin "bestrahlt" wird.

wenn das zimmer dann noch mit pflanzen und stylischem deko garniert wird, hast du's am abend mit frauchen fix gemütlich


----------

